# DSWD elementry to college educational "monetary" assistance program



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The in-laws might just be aware of this monetary assitance program but just in case, the DSWD is supply assitance through the Barangay in the Provincial area's and I think this terminates tomorrow Friday the 19th of August but then again the video below appears to show a different date.

The government’s distribution of financial assistance to indigent students will begin this coming weekend. Social Welfare Secretary Erwin Tulfo announced on Tuesday that the educational assistance payout will commence on August 20 and continue in the next six Saturdays. The Department of Social Welfare and Development’s (DSWD) educational aid program is part of the assistance to individuals in crisis situations.

Those seeking educational assistance will have to bring only two documents, namely the enrollment form and the certificate of indigence. DSWD intends to give P1,000 to qualified elementary students, P2,000 to high school students, and P3,000 college students. Tulfo said elementary and high school students must be accompanied by their parents in getting the educational assistance.

Go to the DSWD Regional Office (Saturday & Sunday) Bring the following; Certificate of Indigency ID of the Student (SY 2022-2023) Enrollment form of the present semester Valid ID of PARENT if student is minor.

Video in Tagalog


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My daughter got a form from the Barangay with her name on it and then the parent needs to take this form to the DSWD for the allotted assistance money, they also don't need the ID card now and just the enrollment form I think.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Sana all! The budget is only 500m, so there is going to be a lot of disappointed students.





__





DSWD announces P500-M aid for students


Social Welfare Secretary Erwin Tulfo (FILE PHOTO) With the in-person classes set to begin on Monday, the Department of Social Welfare and Development (DSWD) will be giving P500 million as financial




newsinfo.inquirer.net





This morning it was absolute chaos at the DSWD main office. Why am I not surprised.





__





Large crowd swarms DSWD central office for distribution of educational aid


MANILA, Philippines – Chaos and confusion marred the first day of the distribution of financial assistance for indigent students Saturday morning when a part of a large crowd tried to barge




newsinfo.inquirer.net


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Sana all! The budget is only 500m, so there is going to be a lot of disappointed students.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pay out is helpful but not large so it should stretch because it's 500 million pesos, grade school kids get 1000 pesos each (kindergarten nothing) middle school 2,000 pesos, High school 3,000 pesos, and college 4,000 pesos.

An excellent idea though and something new so if this happens again hopefully they can have the schools disperse the money to the students on their first day and the first class of school or some other way than to make it such a document-generated redundant process.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes the payout is helpful but it will only be for a few, as the sums don’t add up. I heard on the news earlier this week that 21million students had enrolled for the school year. Divide that into the 500m and only 5% will get 1,000 pesos.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

magsasaja said:


> Yes the payout is helpful but it will only be for a few, as the sums don’t add up. I heard on the news earlier this week that 21million students had enrolled for the school year. Divide that into the 500m and only 5% will get 1,000 pesos.


 Even less percent if they follow 2000 to high school students and 3000 to college/university students.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

It's only the very poor kids that qualify so that's reduces the numbers some.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My daughter went to our local DSWD and there's no money yet for our LGU or there's just too much of a bottleneck of people and more planning needed apparently, my daughter was able to get the Indigent form for assistance from the barangay, (husband is ill and may die, he's in our home) but the money is only given out in our nearest city of Sta Cruz Laguna (DSWD) so she'll have to wait for hours or make an appointment and collect it there like everyone else.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

So there's been a major change to this program the poor who already receive the Government assistance (some confusion) known as the Pantawid Pamilyang Pilipino Program (4Ps) aren't eligible so that will knock out a significant amount of people.

When you hear a citizen mention someone is on this program it sounds like "Purpose" or "Purpeas" they merge the words with the accent but the abbreviation is 4Ps. These very same people can be seen cleaning the roads, the ditches, and sweeping the roads among other duties for the Barangay.

With all that said, I'm told that some of the family members who get 4ps assistance got the eligibility forms. GMA News link full story


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> This morning it was absolute chaos at the DSWD main office. Why am I not surprised.


In Olongapo, they did it SM downtown on the 20th. Same place for the next 5 Saturdays. The actual desks were in one of the theaters on the 4th floor and people close to front sit in the theater seats. Then the que goes up the stairs to the 6 floor parking lot, and the entire parking lot was filled with hundreds of people waiting. 

First I saw pictures of people lined up around the block in the early morning. Then I saw this late morning. I think this is a public FB post so if you have a FB account you can see it.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=577109490759865


----------

